# Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September



## Puetto (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich konnte leider keinen passenden Eintrag / Bericht zu meinem Anliegen finden.

Ich fahre Anfang September nach Fehmarn und habe mir gedacht, ich könnte ja meine Spinnrute einpacken. Bevor ich dies nun jedoch angehe, frage ich mich, ob zu dieser Zeit über was geht?

Hornhecht und Meerforelle sind zu der Zeit sicher schon nicht mehr aufzufinden, oder irre ich mich da?

Dorsch sollte doch fangbar sein zu der Zeit, oder? Sollte es sich lohnen noch zu spinnfischen oder sollte ich mich lieber direkt auf ´ne Kuttertour einstellen?

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Danke


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Hey,
probiere es mit dem Spinfischen in den Abendstunden, also wenn es anfängt zu dämmern aber auch in den frühen Morgenstunden, da kannst Du durchaus dein Glück auf Dorsch u. Meerforelle versuchen, Dorsch sollte eigentlich passen.
Mit Glück triffst Du auch die ein oder andere Meerforelle.
Als Köder die üblichen: Snaps, Spöket, Hansen Fight usw.
Farben würde ich dunkle nehmen wie Motoroil, Schwarz, Rot/Schwarz, Schockfarben kannst Du auch mal probieren, ansonsten viel Erfolg u. viel Glück.


----------



## Puetto (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Dankeschön


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Anfang September geht das in der Regel wieder los mit den silbernen und marmorierten Freunden. Hängt aber ein bisschen vom Wetter ab. Köder sind dann eigentlich egal. Richtig früh morgens ist dann auch ne gute Idee #h


----------



## Dorschzocker84 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Oktober oder November sind meiner Meinung nach die besseren Monate fürs Uferangeln mit der Spinnrute. Meist kommt der Dorsch anfang , mitte Oktober, wenn es etwas kühler wird unter Land, dann kannst du ihn abends wenn die Dämmerung einsetzt , bis in die Dunkelheit fangen. Probier mal Strand bei Klausdorf aus. Einfach dunkelfarbigen Snap oder Spöcket und rausfeuern.
Nimm ne Rute 30 bis max 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht und du wirst deinen Spaß haben. 

Na dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Puetto (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Vielen Dank Leute - ich werde es ausprobieben und im Erfolgsfall berichten.


----------



## GandRalf (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Moin auch,

Bin im Oktober auch auf der Insel. -In der Nähe vom Südstrand.
Bisher war ich auch noch in Überlegungen, ob ich eine Rute mitnehmen soll.
Kann mir jemand für den Bereich Staberdorf ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## woern1 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Hier findest du paar Infos:

http://www.meerforellenkueste.de/strande-fehmarn/

werner


----------



## GandRalf (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Danke!

Ich nehme an, eine Wathose ist hier das bevorzugte Utensil, neben der Spinne?


----------



## Tim1983 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich nehme an, eine Wathose ist hier das bevorzugte Utensil, neben der Spinne?



Da liegst Du vollkommen richtig mit!


----------



## GandRalf (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Moin nochmal,

Habe im Bezug auf Meerforellen eben dieses gefunden:



> *S**chleswig-Holstein: *
> 
> 
> *Schonzeit/-maß*: *1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember/40 Zentimeter.
> ...


Das spielt mir natürlich nicht gerade in die Karten...:c


----------



## woern1 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Das gilt in SH nur für Fische im Laichkleid, d.h. die gefärbten/braunen Fische sind geschont.

s.a.  http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/gesetze/index.php?welche-mindestmasse-gelten-an-der-kueste

werner


----------



## GandRalf (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Ah,ja!

Verwirrend!|kopfkrat

Aber Danke!


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Drum solltest du dich eingehender mit der Unterscheidung von "blanken" und "braunen" befassen.
Nicht nur der Gesetzgeber, auch andere Angler sind in der Beziehung ziemlich streng !  
So schnell wie man hier am Strand Freunde findet, so schnell kann man sich auch unbeliebt machen


----------



## Puetto (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Was meint Ihr, reicht son Teil für den September oder friere ich mir dann nen Wolf?

http://www.1a-vogtland.de/Sommer-Wa...de_sid62b830ad0d2d00bd198e07896d0c63eb_x2.htm

Habt Ihr im Negativfall vllt ne Empfehlung?


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*



Puetto schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, reicht son Teil für den September oder friere ich mir dann nen Wolf?
> 
> http://www.1a-vogtland.de/Sommer-Wa...de_sid62b830ad0d2d00bd198e07896d0c63eb_x2.htm
> 
> Habt Ihr im Negativfall vllt ne Empfehlung?



Nehmen kannst Du die Hose schon, aber optimal ist was anderes, es gibt schon einigermassen gute Neoprenhosen mit Filzsohle (wichtig da Steine beim waten sehr rutschig sein können, lieber eine Wathose mit Filzsohle) die man ca. für 60 € bekommen kann. Schau mal bei den Hersteller Behr nach da solltest Du was in der Preiskategorie mit Filzsohle u. Neopren finden.


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Filzsohle ! Wichtig !

Sehe ich das richtig, bei der verlinkten Hose sind die Stiefel nicht mal angeschweißt ?
Die hast du hier schnell durchgescheuert.
Du musst dich darauf einstellen ordentlich ein paar Meter am Strand zu machen . Wenn du dann Sand, Steine und Muscheln in den Stiefeln hast is die schnell im Dutt ! 

Die "richtige" Kleidung ist beim Meerforellenangeln die halbe Miete ! Du musst dich auf ein paar lange Stunden und Tage einstellen, und wenn die Klamotten nicht dicht oder zweckmäßig sind verlierst du schnell die Lust.
Lieber die Rute sparen und was nehmen das sich sowieso schon in deinem Rutenfundus befindet und ´ne ordentliche Neoprenhose besorgen !


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

So viel solltest du schon ausgeben : http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Hydroforce-Neopren-Wathose-Filzsohle-Groesse-42-43-/360312200699#vi-content


----------



## GandRalf (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Moin auch,

Eine sehr aufschlussreiche Seite zum Thema Laichkleid.#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Sehr schöne Seite! bis ich eine MF fange wird zwar noch viel zeit  vergehn aber gut zu wissen.. muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit ausdrucken


----------



## GandRalf (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Moin auch,

Auch wenn der Threadtitel nicht mehr aktuell ist, möchte ich nicht extra etwas Neues auf machen.

Jetzt wird es akut.
In knapp 2 Wochen werde ich mich erstmalig mit der Ostsee, Meerforelle und Watangeln  _praktisch _auseinander setzen.

Gibt es zufällig einen netten Boardie, der Zeit hat, und bereit ist, ggf. etwas moralische Unterstützung zu geben.
Ich werde mich vom 23.10. bis 30.10 im Bereich Staberhuk befinden.
Also solltet ihr dann jemanden sehen, fast 2m groß, und etwa 2 Zentner schwer, der sich etwas _paddelich_ anstellt, so scheut euch nicht, ihn anzusprechen. -Das könnte ich sein.

Ich beiße nicht, aber hoffentlich die MeFos!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinnfischen Fehmarn im September*

Vergiss die Springerfliege nicht!
Das erhöht die Fangchancen immens.
Sbirolino und Fliege (Krabbenimitation) ist evtl noch besser, weil man die langsamer (lebensechter) führen kann.
Krabben sind im Moment mit die Hauptnahrung von Mefo und Dorsch. Daran musst Du Dich orientieren.
Guck mal auf Youtube die "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen"-Trailer (1-4)
Da kommt schon einiges rüber.


----------

